# Barrel Blending



## NCWC (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a barrel blending question. 

Currently, we have a 30 and 60-gallon barrel of Petite Syrah and want to blend them together. We plan on pumping both barrels into a 500-liter tank then pump it back to the barrels. Has anyone done this? My only concern is oxygenating the wine. 

The reason for doing it is the 30 is almost ready to bottle and we thought to blend them would make the total 90-gallons just taste that much better. I do have proper SO for the PH

We took a 1/3 & 2/3 bench test and it came out very nice


----------



## Johny99 (Jan 18, 2017)

I blend my barrels as part of racking. Done carefully like any racking, oxygen shouldn't be an issue. I do spare my whites, but not the reds. I do make sure the discharge of the hose is submerged as quickly as possible.


----------



## NCWC (Jan 22, 2017)

I got a tip from someone that is worth passing on
I could have taken the 30 gallons and racked to a variable top tank and had it sit till the 60 was done and then blend


----------

